# 595 Assembly Question



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Do you grease all surfaces including the carbon fork races when assembling the front end of the 595?

It doesn't say in the book and I had always thought you don't grease carbon. ie- seatposts into carbon frame..

Thanks.
Jim Bonnet


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

also i have a slight gap between the fsa headset cap and the head tube. maybe 1/16th of an inch. is that right? I havent applied torque yet to the stem so maybe this will compress..

jim


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*grease or oil..*

The LOOK instructions are always quite poor. Personally, I've decided to lightly oil or grease all the surfaces on the carbon head tube (on my 585), including the bearing seat/head tube contact surfaces. If you don't lubricate all the surfaces, you're likely to develop some kind of creaking in the first few hundred miles of use.

After using my 585 with grease, for several months and almost 2000 miles, I took it apart and inspected the head tube, bearing seats and bearings and found no problems. Upon reassembly, I used Slick 50 1-lube, a plastics friendly light oil.

As for the slight gap, there must be some gap or the bearings won't adjust. The gap will probably come down when top cap is tightened. There are very thin shims supplied to increase the gap in case there is none.


----------



## jimbonnet (May 9, 2005)

Thank you.

Jim Bonnet


----------



## ctracer01 (Jan 5, 2006)

yea, the only reason u don't grease carbon posts is because they'll slip


definetley grease anything that moves


----------

